

Streaming of Tesla's Supercharger event  8pm PST - csmeder
http://www.teslamotors.com/supercharger

======
spullara
Elon Musk is installing free, solar-powered, charging stations throughout the
US. Truly an amazing innovator! Just put in my reservation.

------
csmeder
It is 8pm and nothing is loading for me.

